# 9/23/15: Conspiracy or Truth?



## NewLeaf13 (Aug 16, 2015)

I saw on Instagram something about a "cataclysmic event" that will occur on September 23. I hope it's a conspiracy because, not that I wanna die soon, but it's only because I wanna play the darn happy home designer. What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 16, 2015)

Remember December 21st, 2012?? Yeah. I highly doubt anything will come of this.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2015)

Let's be honest, the world has "supposed to have ended" several days ago, according to these theories. They have all been fake. Just like the othets, I believe this one to be fake too.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 16, 2015)

Ahaha,thats pure bullshiat!
Don't believe to dat,it has happened before:
31 Dic. 1999
The world is gonna end bc electronics are going to fail!
06 Jun. 2006
The world is gonna end bc that day makes the 6/6/6!
21 Dic. 2012
The world is gonna end bc the maya civilization predicted it!
Maya civilization:





Also,the world is too big to end in just 1 day


----------



## mintellect (Aug 16, 2015)

I highly doubt this is true. There have been many of these "the worlds gonna end" things, and it hasn't happened.
The world will end eventually, but I don't think this'll be the day.

Some kid in my clas said the world was going to end on September 3rd, so he didn't have to care about his grades and what he eats and whatnot. I doubt that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I believe that when the time comes for the world to end, there will be signs.
More natural disasters and things like that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2015)

I do believe another asteroid that bad will hit the earth. However, according to the future timeline site I liked looking at, it's not going to happen until 35 million years from now. Asteroids that bad only occur once every 100 million years. The last one we know about hit 65 million years ago.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 16, 2015)

What a load of utter rubbish. I actually joined TBT on the day the world was supposed to end.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuki Nagato said:


> What a load of utter rubbish. I actually joined TBT on the day the world was supposed to end.



I just noticed it. Do you know what else? The so-called Judgement Day was supposed to happen 19 months before the famous Mayan conspiracy date.

The world may have not ended in 2012, but I do believe that it has gotten a lot worse since. It's a long story, so I'm not gonna post.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 16, 2015)

It's gonna be December 21 2012 all over again.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I do believe another asteroid that bad will hit the earth. However, according to the future timeline site I liked looking at, it's not going to happen until 35 million years from now. Asteroids that bad only occur once every 100 million years. The last one we know about hit 65 million years ago.



That asteroid didn't destroy the earth. It just wiped out the dinosaurs (we think, and even if it didn't it still didn't destroy the earth) so even if humans are wiped out, the world doesn't really end. It's just that we aren't there anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I just noticed it. Do you know what else? The so-called Judgement Day was supposed to happen 19 months before the famous Mayan conspiracy date.
> 
> The world may have not ended in 2012, but I do believe that it has gotten a lot worse since. It's a long story, so I'm not gonna post.




I've heard Judgement Day is going to happen in 2017. But with all this stuff turning out to not happen, I don't know,


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 16, 2015)

the world will end on november 8, 2016

like that's not even a joke


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 16, 2015)

i remember being scared on june 6th, 2006 because i was like 12 at the time and it freaked me out lmao but since then, the end of the world has been given so many different dates and they've never happened so we'll probably be okay


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> That asteroid didn't destroy the earth. It just wiped out the dinosaurs (we think, and even if it didn't it still didn't destroy the earth) so even if humans are wiped out, the world doesn't really end. It's just that we aren't there anymore.



You're right. But in your definition, the day the world ends is the day the Sun is no longer a main sequence star. I didn't really mean that a previous asteroid destroyed the earth. This one was the worst asteroid, and the Earth is still alive.



> I've heard Judgement Day is going to happen in 2017. But with all this stuff turning out to not happen, I don't know,



According to the Bible (or whatever Christian source I heard from), when some predicts a doomsday event, it is wrong.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 16, 2015)

Judgement Day is just another way to keep us scared of some random, magical man in the sky who will send us to a big place full of fire and nightmares and all things terrible. If the world does end, it's not gonna be due to that, for sure.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm scared right now.
But I highly doubt this will happen. I was 7 when December 21st, 2012 was around. I was scared to death and was super clingy to my mom. But look, I was 3 when June 6, 2006 was supposedly gonna happen.  So yeah, it's not gonna happen :0


----------



## wassop (Aug 16, 2015)

no one knows when the world will end , so there's no point in living in fear
just live each day to the fullest and you'll be happy


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2015)

If the world ends it'll be because of the incompetence of the human race to compromise and whatnot! Who knows when that' ll be..


----------



## Trundle (Aug 16, 2015)

here's the 2012 thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63785-The-end-of-the-World


----------



## N e s s (Aug 16, 2015)

Even if the world is ending its not entirely "The end" of the human race. NASA has recently discover a "Golden planet" that has many traits similar to earth and may just be the key to our survival. There's also mars, which that's cool too.


----------



## Panazel Maria (Aug 16, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> I was 7 when December 21st, 2012 was around.





KawaiiX3 said:


> I was 3 when June 6, 2006 was supposedly gonna happen.



Huh? Where did 1-2 years of your life go in there??

Also, I just ignore the whole "end of the world" theories these days. The only one to have reasonable evidence is the idea of the frozen greenhouse gases in the northern seas melting from rising global temperatures, causing the planet to escalate into having extreme heat. Even then, it's suspected to do 50 trillion or so in damage, not end the world, and it could be hundreds of years before the whole thing actually even does anything (and if we stop escalating global warming by some point, it could be completely averted).

If you feel troubled by the thought of the world ending, the best thing to assume is that it won't end, at least while you're still alive.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

Panazel Maria said:


> Huh? Where did 1-2 years of your life go in there??
> 
> Also, I just ignore the whole "end of the world" theories these days. The only one to have reasonable evidence is the idea of the frozen greenhouse gases in the northern seas melting from rising global temperatures, causing the planet to escalate into having extreme heat. Even then, it's suspected to do 50 trillion or so in damage, not end the world, and it could be hundreds of years before the whole thing actually even does anything (and if we stop escalating global warming by some point, it could be completely averted).
> 
> If you feel troubled by the thought of the world ending, the best thing to assume is that it won't end, at least while you're still alive.



lol whoops


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 16, 2015)

Wait, I din't hear about this? So the world was going to end and I wasn't prepared with 7 tons of machine guns, ammo, bottled water and twinkes? Better stark stocking up then, lol.

Seriously though, I wish people would stop with these theories on the world ending. They make no sense. What makes you think think the world is going to end on a charted specific time and date? If anything, it'll just come out of nowhere. And real talk, _no one knows when their world is going to end_, why waste time worrying about that while your still here?

Btw, I remember 12/21/12 because I was super sick with the flu, I seriously thought my world was going to end haha.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 16, 2015)

when I was 6 some kids in my class told me the world was going to end in 5 million years and I cried
then they said it was okay because we'd all be dead by then anyways

that was uh, probably not as reassuring as they thought it would be


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> I'm scared right now.
> But I highly doubt this will happen. I was 7 when December 21st, 2012 was around. I was scared to death and was super clingy to my mom. But look, I was 3 when June 6, 2006 was supposedly gonna happen.  So yeah, it's not gonna happen :0



I was those ages too, but I had no idea people were saying the world was gonna end on those days, so it was just a regular day for me. Although I remember seeing a newspaper a few years ago saying an asteroid was coming towards Earth and it would crash in November. It never happened.


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I was those ages too, but I had no idea people were saying the world was gonna end on those days, so it was just a regular day for me. Although I remember seeing a newspaper a few years ago saying an asteroid was coming towards Earth and it would crash in November. It never happened.



well I was weird back then


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 19, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I was those ages too, but I had no idea people were saying the world was gonna end on those days, so it was just a regular day for me. Although I remember seeing a newspaper a few years ago saying an asteroid was coming towards Earth and it would crash in November. It never happened.



Misty Marshmallow is my friends drag queen name and I thought your name was misty marshmallow for a second and I was about to scream. I am v disappointed :'(


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

I think I do remember some day in December, there was a ton of snow and the lights went out in school and we had to go home early. That might've been the 21st.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 20, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I think I do remember some day in December, there was a ton of snow and the lights went out in school and we had to go home early. That might've been the 21st.



misty marshmallow pls


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 20, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Wait, I din't hear about this? So the world was going to end and I wasn't prepared with 7 tons of machine guns, ammo, bottled water and twinkes? Better stark stocking up then, lol.
> 
> Seriously though, I wish people would stop with these theories on the world ending. They make no sense. What makes you think think the world is going to end on a charted specific time and date? If anything, it'll just come out of nowhere. And real talk, _no one knows when their world is going to end_, why waste time worrying about that while your still here?
> 
> Btw, I remember 12/21/12 because I was super sick with the flu, I seriously thought my world was going to end haha.


omg that happened to me too xp. i was just a 7 year old kid watching cheap cool crazy on the start channel thinking about death.


----------

